# Boca Grande Area Guide??



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

Really think this is the year I go after the fabled "Silver King". I am thinking about going to the Boca Grande area and read about a guide, here on 2cool, who doesn't fish the bridge area but always puts clients on huge fish. I need some reccomendations from those who have been as far as guide, length of trip, cost estimates, etc. Hoping this will be my year. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jpk (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boca Grande*

I live in Florida and go to Boca Grande all the time. Google Captain Tommy Locke, he is one of the best guides in the area. He specializes in Fly fishing for Tarpon, but will do spinning as well. The tarpon are showing up now, so don't wait too long. They will be in the pass till about the end of July. If you call Tommy, tell him John from Crystal River told you to call. Hope this helps.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*Boca*

I would recommend that you do not hire a guide that fishes anywhere near the pass in the mornings. Plenty tarpon will be found away from the crowds. Call capt. Mark Bennett www.tarponsnook.com

If you do want to fish the pass, hire an afternoon live bait guide. I would recommend capt. Jesse Smith http://savethetarpon.com/captain-jesse-smith/ or any other guide from the Save the Tarpon website.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

If you want to catch a Tarpon in that area simply book your trip with Tenacity Guide Service. 1-239-633-4662. If you call them make sure and tell them that Will Granberry from Avian Skies Coastal Wing Shooting referred you to them. Their Website: http://fishtenacity.com/ and their Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/FishTenacity Capt. Bo Johnson and First Mate Deidra Bridger will flat out put you on some fish. They are the 2012 and 2013 Mad Fin Shark Fishing Tournament Back-To-Back Champions, so to say they know their stuff is an understatement! They are good, kind, hard working people who you will have a blast catching your Silver King with. After all, how many fishing guides will go to this length to land the fish of your dreams? 




My Tarpon, My Wife's Goliath Grouper, My Dad's Tarpon, My Dad's Snook.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Cap10 said:


> If you want to catch a Tarpon in that area simply book your trip with Tenacity Guide Service. 1-239-633-4662. If you call them make sure and tell them that Will Granberry from Avian Skies Coastal Wing Shooting referred you to them. Their Website: http://fishtenacity.com/ and their Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/FishTenacity Capt. Bo Johnson and First Mate Deidra Bridger will flat out put you on some fish. They are the 2012 and 2013 Mad Fin Shark Fishing Tournament Back-To-Back Champions, so to say they know their stuff is an understatement! They are good, kind, hard working people who you will have a blast catching your Silver King with. After all, how many fishing guides will go to this length to land the fish of your dreams?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't use this guy. Photos of tarpon lifted on the beach... hands inside gills for photos... go look at Bennett's pictures. You won't see a lot of that. I'd go and have gone with Bennett.


----------



## vasculardude (Aug 3, 2011)

If you end up going to Boca, do alot of research on the guides. There are some that use a technique that essentially is a forced "foul hook". They will have you jig straight up to snag one. There are plenty of ethical ones that know the ideal times to go out and catch one correctly.
I can suggest a guide that is way down in south Miami if you choose to change your trip to diversify your types of fish targeted. Good luck. Hope to see some pics!


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

X2 on Mark Bennett. I have a trip booked with him on June 3rd. Can't wait! Have not been to Boca in about 5 years.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

X2 for Bo Johnson!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angler Innovations USA (Nov 13, 2012)

See if Kevin Brotz has some availability he might be too busy though.http://www.getbitoutdoors.com


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

I went last year out of Boca Grande and caught two Monster Tarpon on a weekend trip. If you are looking to catch BIG tarpon, contact "The Bounty Hunter" Captain Robert McCue. He will not let you down.

http://www.gianttarpon.com


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

Instead of Boca grande why not try the Tampa Bay area Anna Marie island. It's a beautiful place and the fishing is great. You can catch'em in the pass around Tampa bay and along the beach. You wont have the huge crowds like in boca grande. I hooked up on 3 last year in my dads boat who lives in the area. I hadn't fished there in years. Try Capt. Billy Nobles I believe he is still guiding Boca and Tampa area. 

Either way have fun and good luck


----------



## pf22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Have a place in Boca. Tommy L & Mark B are first class for the beaches and in the harbor. Stay away from anyone who jigs in the pass. If you want to fish in the pass call Charlie Coleman. He is one of the best live bait pass fisherman and a fun guy. 941 809 8791

Everyone should see the area.


----------



## tarpon king (Jul 6, 2006)

*Boca tarpon guide*

Tommy locke the best down there for fly fishing, as mentioned before he does spinning / conventional fishing also. I have been fishing with him for over 10 yrs now...


----------

